# Mubarak could hang



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

There are reports in the news today that, if found guilty, Mubarak could face the death penalty. Do you think the SCAF would allow that to happen?

Egypt: Mubarak could hang for protesters crackdown - Telegraph

They are now preparing to move him into International Medical Centre. on the Ismailia Rd


----------

